# Has anyone ever heard of a Synodontis Valeriana???



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

I was at a local fish store last weekend and noticed a tank with half a dozen fish labeled as Syno Valeriana. When I Google it there is virtually no info so just wanted to know if anyone has ever heard of this or if its a hybrid?

See pictures.

--
Paul


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Prob misspelled http://www.batfishaquatics.com/fishpops/Catfish-Other/Synodontis/valentiana.php

Happened all the time next time when you google type in Synodontis then v let Google autocomplete do its thing


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

clubsoda said:


> Prob misspelled http://www.batfishaquatics.com/fishpops/Catfish-Other/Synodontis/valentiana.php
> 
> Happened all the time next time when you google type in Synodontis then v let Google autocomplete do its thing


Thanks but I'm pretty good at using Google myself. The problem is the Valentiana doesn't look like the syno I took pictures of and attached to this thread.

I've also checked out all the hybrids listed on the Planet Catfish website but they don't look like these synos either. There is always the chance they are new to the hobby and that's why I posted the question. 
--
Paul


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Lighting can show color differently, where did you see it? You can ask the store keeper just to double check, it prob is a valentiana looks similar to me.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you think it could be a hybrid of some sort?


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is another article along the same lines paul:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=241138


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

*Synodontis Jaguar hybrid*

I have seen these before. They are a cross between decorus and multipunctatus. A chain store on Dundas also carries this hybrid.

http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.c...ontis-decora-x-Synodontis-multipunctatus.html


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Ralfie Boy said:


> I have seen these before. They are a cross between decorus and multipunctatus. A chain store on Dundas also carries this hybrid.
> 
> http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.c...ontis-decora-x-Synodontis-multipunctatus.html


I had one of these guys also...hybrid


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Ralfie Boy said:


> I have seen these before. They are a cross between decorus and multipunctatus. A chain store on Dundas also carries this hybrid.
> 
> http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.c...ontis-decora-x-Synodontis-multipunctatus.html


Thanks for your reply.

All of the pictures I had seen on Google for this hybrid didn't look anything like what I was considering buying from my local fish store but your link does look very much like the synos I photo'd.

Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to house a group of these beauties when they reached their adult size of close to 12 inches so I'll pass.
--
Paul


----------



## af9444 (Dec 27, 2015)

I've seen these advertised on a few over seas price lists over the last month. I would think that they are a hybrid but not being marked as such


----------

